# (LA) Sidney Down The Bayou (Gator)



## HandyMan1 (Apr 2, 2008)

AFC Sidney Down The Bayou (Gator) at Stud.

_________________________________________________________________

CFC CAFC Gahonk's Aint He Handy X CFC CAFC Pilkingtons Kayte of Southgate
Handy: EIC clearance #: D09-021904, CNM clearance #: LR-CNM07-123-M-PIV
Kayte: EIC clearance #: LR-EIC203/84F-VPI, CNM clearance#: LR-CNM06-989-F-PIV 
__________________________________________________________________

OFA Hips - Excellent - LR-199461E27M-VPI
OFA Elbows - Normal - LR-EL55897M27-VPI
OFA CERF - LR-373636
EIC & CNM - Clear

Gator is a 80 lb. Yellow located in the Baton Rouge Area. 100% Amateur trained and handled.
D.O.B. March 29, 2010
2012 Derby List
2015 National Amateur


Prospective Bitches must have health clearances and negative brucellosis.

Contact Larry Anderson - (225) 253-6179 or [email protected]


----------

